# ASC certified coder with 10+ years experience



## 1ASC-CODER (Jun 28, 2011)

Florence Marsico                                      Cell (408) 401.8746
E-mail florence.marsico@yahoo.com 
Summary ofQualifications	                                       Certified Coder- CASCC Multi-specialty coding experience 10+ excellent analytical skills with attention to detail, high volume hospital outpatient and freestanding ambulatory records CPT coding, ICD-9, HCPC.  Analysis of EOB for appropriate diagnosis and procedure codes for correct reimbursement and revenue based on the contractual agreement.Month end close process, system generated reports and spreadsheets for tracking case mix and payer trends.Experience in diverse healthcare settings, responsible for managing day-to-day operations. 
	Effective communication and organizations skills, prioritizing and multi-tasking in dynamic environments. Knowledge of Microsoft word, Excel program, Coding sofeware 
ProfessionalExperience	Facility Development & Management, LLC                             Coding Contractor       ·	Remote coder ·	Multi-Specialty Surgi-Centers·	High case-mix in Pain, Urology, arthroscopic, laparoscopic   ·	Medical Records Abstractor·	CPT, ICD-9 Coding and HCPC·	1000-1500 cases monthly·	Commercial Payers and Government payers·	EOB audits for correct payment·	Special projects·	Backlog Stanford Medical Center                                        Palo Alto, CA         ·	Daily coding of assigned encounters·	Emergency and Outpatient Records/Clinic Visits·	CCI Edits, Coding Clinics, Coding guidelines·	Case load 60-80 charts per day·	Multiple coding software i.e. EncoderSubsidiary of El Camino HospitalEl Camino Surgery Center                    Mt. View, CA                      Business Operations Manager -ASC Coder·	All aspect of the Business office·	Support to Executive Director·	Management of non-clinical staff (20)·	CPT and ICD-9 Coding Multi-Specialty Cases (800-1000)·	APG/APC/OPPS·	Commercial contracts ·	Medicare and Medical Billing/HMO contracting and billing·	Private statement runs and collections·	Reimbursement audits/Contract negotiation·	Medicare guidelines, State and Federal Regulations  ·	Accounts Receivable follow-up·	EOB and Contract review for correct coding and reimbursement ·	Month end close / System Reports / Annual Budget Reports ·	Preparation for AAAHC SurveysValley Medical Center- Prof- Group     San Jose CA      Valley Health Center  ·	Coder Inpatient/ Out patient/specialty clinics ·	Teaching Facility/Trauma Center/County hospital ·	Medical records abstractor·	DRG/APG/OPPS Mcgraw Hill Fee Structure·	Anesthesia Coding ·	Blue Cross/Blue Shield / other Commercial payers ·	Medicare/Medical Billing·	Internal Chart Audits/Coordinated External Audit Company ·	Prepared for Medicare Audits·	Supervisor coding department (5)·	Manager Business office  (30)
Education                                      	·	AAPC Certified ASC –Specialty Coder   ·	Completed numerous courses and seminars in healthcare·	AHIMA ISP for Health Information Technology (HIT)·	Pursuing BS degree  (HIT) ·	Completed medical and nursing assistant programs

References                        	Upon request


----------



## bhunsinger (Jun 28, 2011)

*RE: AAPC Posting*

Hi Florence, are you looking for remote positions only?  If not we have some permanent opportunities in North Carolina.  Please email me if you are interested.

Thanks.

Brenda
ITI
brenda@itiselect.com


----------



## 1ASC-CODER (Jul 9, 2011)

*So. Carolina*

Hi Brenda, 

Oops North Carolina-

I am looking for remote work. Or work in California area.

But thank you for the offer..

Florence


----------

